# Average length of time to conceive



## Sarahfina (Oct 17, 2006)

Does anyone have a link to a good study showing the average length of time it takes for healthy, fertile couples to get pregnant?

My husband and I have a four year old daughter and I have been ready for more children for a long long time. My husband still says no to another baby right now, and that he wants to think about it for another six months. Our daughter was a surprise baby when we were trying to avoid. I've explained to my husband that it may take some time to conceive but he does not believe me. I think it would be helpful if I could show him some stats (he asked for "proof" actually) Of course it may be that I conceive right away, you never can know....but anyway....does anyone know of a good study?

Thanks!

Sarah.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

http://www.medicinenet.com/script/ma...ticlekey=51710

Midway through the 8th paragraph

http://infertility.about.com/od/tryi...onpregnant.htm

Study from some German researchers. Gives you their findings on % at 1, 3, 6 and 12 months... Barely over half were pregnant by the third month.

http://www.gettingpregnant.co.uk/howlongwillittake.htm

all about how long it will be

lots more too. if he doesnt believe you just have him google: medical study time it takes to conceive


----------



## Sarahfina (Oct 17, 2006)

Thank you


----------



## waldorfknitmama (Sep 16, 2007)

My first was an oppsie--- my second took about 10mo on and off (I was also bf-ing). I think it is totally absolutly normal for it to take 6mo more/or less. My dh and I are totally healthy (and young!) when we had our first we were almost mid-twenties.


----------

